# Degassing



## wineview (Mar 6, 2021)

I want to avoid the tedious task of degassing with a wine whip. How long do I need to keep the wine in bulk storage to make sure all the C02 has dissipated ? I realize that all wines are different. I'm looking for ballpark. Nine months........one year?

Thanks


----------



## Rembee (Mar 6, 2021)

This is not a one answer fits all wines. It depends on the type of wine and the strain of yeast used.
I predominately make country wines and from experience I can attest that most wines take from 9 to upward of 18 months to degas naturally. I usually wait until the airlock has become to a neutral state, meaning when the level in a 1 piece "S" shaped airlock has equalized.


----------



## KCCam (Mar 6, 2021)

wineview said:


> I want to avoid the tedious task of degassing with a wine whip. How long do I need to keep the wine in bulk storage to make sure all the C02 has dissipated ? I realize that all wines are different. I'm looking for ballpark. Nine months........one year?
> 
> Thanks


Two words: vacuum pump. It's not necessary, I know, but it saves a huge amount of time and effort racking and bottling (you rarely need to lift a full carboy). Degassing is a bonus. It's a pretty cheap tool compared to what you need for many other hobbies, and for the cost of a decent wine kit or two, if you can afford it (~$200 I think), you won't be sorry.


----------



## Rembee (Mar 6, 2021)

Believe it or not, the Vacu vin hand pump actually works very good and only cost $20 from Amazon, if your looking to go that route. Not only is it made to degas or pull a vacuum on open wine bottles but it also fits inside the opening of a 1 gal carboy. You can also use a piece of racking hose and rig it to fit into a drilled out bung that any airlock will fit into. It will pull a vacuum very easily and in turn, pull out C02 from solution. 


https://www.amazon.com/Vacu-Vin-Black-Saver-stoppers/dp/B07ZTXD1R6/ref=mp_s_a_1_2_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=degassing+hand+pump+for+wine&qid=1615073299&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&smid=A3T81GWO0G406T&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzNzFHQ0tUUkdYUjdLJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMjQzMzE3VDdWNlRCTkRFVTQxJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA1MjA0NTExMTc1QlFZUUtXUzcmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9waG9uZV9zZWFyY2hfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## KCCam (Mar 6, 2021)

Rembee said:


> Believe it or not, the Vacu vin hand pump actually works very good and only cost $20 from Amazon, if your looking to go that route. Not only is it made to degas or pull a vacuum on open wine bottles but it also fits inside the opening of a 1 gal carboy. You can also use a piece of racking hose and rig it to fit into a drilled out bung that any airlock will fit into. It will pull a vacuum very easily and in turn, pull out C02 from solution.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vacu-Vin-Black-Saver-stoppers/dp/B07ZTXD1R6/ref=mp_s_a_1_2_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=degassing+hand+pump+for+wine&qid=1615073299&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&smid=A3T81GWO0G406T&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzNzFHQ0tUUkdYUjdLJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMjQzMzE3VDdWNlRCTkRFVTQxJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA1MjA0NTExMTc1QlFZUUtXUzcmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9waG9uZV9zZWFyY2hfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


Agreed. Before I could afford my AIO, I used something similar. I'm sure it is a Vacu-Vin too, The one I have is actually the perfect size for a #7 1/2 bung, which is just small enough for my carboys. Put the bung in, pump the air out and wait. Pump again when no sign of bubbles. Repeat. There’s a little tab on the rubber piece that acts as the check valve. Lifting it gave a very good indication of how much vacuum remained, and thus how well degassed it was. Now that I have an AIO, it’s gathering dust, and my shoulder thanks me.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 6, 2021)

* first of all a practical definition of being degassed is that the wine will maintain a vacuum for half an hour. We really don’t care if every gram of CO2 is out and a fair percentage of the small wineries have gas in the product.
* From experience if I am actively pulling a vacuum as with the VacuVin or my 12 volt vacuum pump roughly every fifteen minutes a twelve hour treatment is enough. A Vacuvin does 15 inches Hg and the 12 volt does 22 inches. Henry’s law (below) says you need driving force, ie your common household vacuum cleaner which can pull five inches Hg would also do it, the key is that it provides some driving force to get the job done, I haven’t tried but would guess in twelve hours again. ,,,, another one some of us have is the small pump for air mattresses
* temperature is part of the equation since solubility is related to temp. If you raise the temp to the high for summer in your area and hold it a week it should be done,,, I ought to set up a brew belt to check if it is faster as a day. One implication of this is if you hold in a fifty degree cellar for five years and always serve at a comfortable 75F it will never have degassed. A second implication is that for those of us holding wine at ambient temperature our wine will become degassed in summer when the wine gets warm, ,,, and it wouldn’t matter if it was three or nine months old just that it was warm.
* your original post was how much time? Another way to answer is the time for natural turbulence in the carboy to mix it up,,,, BUT this can only start after you provide some slight driving fonce.


Rice_Guy said:


> The technical answer is that the CO2 is in equilibrium with the wine.
> If I went to Henry’s law the solubility = K(constant) X partial pressure
> 
> Partial pressure = atmospheres X percentage
> ...



There was a thread “degas prior to racking” last month with photos and more about degassing.


----------



## WillShill (Mar 7, 2021)

I’ve used vacuvin type products on one gallon jugs but any idea for a PET carboy which would suck it’s walls in under vacuum


----------



## Johnd (Mar 7, 2021)

This is the little dude you need to degas, it’ll degas a 6 gallon carboy in a few minutes. I use mine for racking as well. I also bought an AIO, which is better for controlled racking and bottling. 2.5 CFM Vacuum Pump


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 7, 2021)

* If you are sucking in the side wall you are pulling more vacuum than you need (or generally speaking is safe - glass carboys are not vacuum rated)
* vacuum degassing is a bulk material mass function: 1) the mixing of wine (any liquid) controls how fast degassing happens, a tank will stratify and the bottom contains more CO2. 2) degassing absorbs energy (cools the wine) which slows down the action as it happens, it speeds the activity to have the wine warm or do it in a warm room- _yes we can trade higher vacuum for warmer wine but that gets you back to risk_
* a vacuum gague (about $12 from HomeDepot on line order)is essential for degassing, yes I can pull foam into the trap when I start if I am over 5 inches Hg. I have check valve on my setup and turn the pump on and off three or four times an hour to stay where it is safe (by the way a VacuVin is a readily available check valve) my preferred set up uses a two hole cork with a gague in one and a check valve in the other, about $18.


Rice_Guy said:


> First of all, thank you for posting photos of how to put things together, , this has gotten me looking through parts on how I could use the VacuVin check valve to degas.
> 
> View attachment 71437
> 
> this has been sitting for a month, the VacuVincheck valve is down to 14.7 inches Hg.





WillShill said:


> I’ve used vacuvin type products on one gallon jugs but any idea for a PET carboy which would suck it’s walls in under vacuum


----------



## WillShill (Mar 7, 2021)

Johnd said:


> This is the little dude you need to degas, it’ll degas a 6 gallon carboy in a few minutes. I use mine for racking as well. I also bought an AIO, which is better for controlled racking and bottling. 2.5 CFM Vacuum Pump


That looks great but they quite expensive in UK , double that price, I had thought of a small 12v pump instead or a hand pump brake bleeder type pump , any thoughts on these options, your pump would be great if I could justify cost and if it had other uses.


----------



## Wayne Freeman (Mar 7, 2021)

Rembee said:


> Believe it or not, the Vacu vin hand pump actually works very good and only cost $20 from Amazon, if your looking to go that route. Not only is it made to degas or pull a vacuum on open wine bottles but it also fits inside the opening of a 1 gal carboy. You can also use a piece of racking hose and rig it to fit into a drilled out bung that any airlock will fit into. It will pull a vacuum very easily and in turn, pull out C02 from solution.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vacu-Vin-Black-Saver-stoppers/dp/B07ZTXD1R6/ref=mp_s_a_1_2_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=degassing+hand+pump+for+wine&qid=1615073299&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&smid=A3T81GWO0G406T&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzNzFHQ0tUUkdYUjdLJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMjQzMzE3VDdWNlRCTkRFVTQxJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA1MjA0NTExMTc1QlFZUUtXUzcmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9waG9uZV9zZWFyY2hfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==



I would second this suggestion as well. It takes a few manual pumping sessions a day for a few days but it saves the AIO for more important jobs.


----------



## Jbu50 (Mar 7, 2021)

I got two 23L carboys of new wine from this past fall that is very gassy. In the past when I've had this problem I splash racked them vigurously. In this case I'll probably just racked each carboy into a pail, then splash rack them back and forth between pails a few times, releasing lots of bubbles, then put them back to sleep. Haven't experienced any noticeable oxidation doing this, but you never know...


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 7, 2021)

The head space in a carboy could be 0.1 liter, or if large .5 liter. Buying any pump which is rated at 2 liters per minute is overkill for the purpose of degassing and must not be operated without a trap for foam! @Wayne Freeman is correct that the hand ones will do the job, ,,, come on guys wine making is an excuse for more toys.
_> This pump caught my eye yes since its uses are sampling devices, I would assume that you could get a few years of use out. ,, At 2 liters per minute/ 420 mm Hg (8 inches) it is more than needed for degassing_


https://www.amazon.com/Pump-Vacuum-Micro-Vacuum-Electric-Pumping/dp/B08J87M7CB/ref=sr_1_8?dchild=1&keywords=12v+vacuum+pump&qid=1615141975&sr=8-8


_> This is the first pump I used in the basement and I can pull 17 inches Hg, again overkill for degassing and lasted four years years/ letting it spin hours at a time_








DC12V 80Kpa DC Micro Piston Vacuum Pump Mini Pumping Air Pump Air Sampling | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DC12V 80Kpa DC Micro Piston Vacuum Pump Mini Pumping Air Pump Air Sampling at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




> _currently I use a two head 12 volt which will pull 25 inches Hg, in the photo in the link below, have seen it on Amazon but can’t find it today _


Rice_Guy said:


> * first of all “static” degassing can be done with a five inch Hg vacuum, it will be time dependent which basically means if I pull 25 inches on a FULL glass carboy in the photo below the pump just hums waiting for turbulence to bring more gas out, ,,,, it really won’t degas faster than the safer five inch vacuum. Expect it to take about twelve hours to reach the low CO2 equilibrium.
> My feel is that you can’t do reliable vacuum without a vacuum gague and considering Home Depot will get one to their service desk for $12, ,,, it is cheaper than a busted carboy and the set up below has one for the pump and a two hole check valve & gauge setup on the carboy. This morning it is at about 5.8 inches Hg after being “stabilized” three weeks ago.
> View attachment 72145
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooter68 (Mar 7, 2021)

If you cut out that inner nub inside a drilled "Hollow" bung for a carboy, the vacu vin cork will fit nicely inside that bung and seal. Then you can pull a nice vacuum in your carboy. My vacu-vin itself will actually almost seat itself in the drilled hollow bung without the cork and probably would do it nicely if I first dropped the bung in a glass of hot water to soften it. That trick works wonders for those bungs that want to slide/pop out of my carboy top. Once you get that bung to conform to the shape you need, you can pull plenty of vacuum on the carboy with no special connectors.


----------



## WillShill (Mar 7, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> If you cut out that inner nub inside a drilled "Hollow" bung for a carboy, the vacu vin cork will fit nicely inside that bung and seal. Then you can pull a nice vacuum in your carboy. My vacu-vin itself will actually almost seat itself in the drilled hollow bung without the cork and probably would do it nicely if I first dropped the bung in a glass of hot water to soften it. That trick works wonders for those bungs that want to slide/pop out of my carboy top. Once you get that bung to conform to the shape you need, you can pull plenty of vacuum on the carboy with no special connectors.
> 
> View attachment 72307


Hi have seen these for sale and have never seen them on a carboy, don’t want to sound stupid, which way do they fit on top of carboy.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 7, 2021)

WillShill said:


> That looks great but they quite expensive in UK , double that price, I had thought of a small 12v pump instead or a hand pump brake bleeder type pump , any thoughts on these options, your pump would be great if I could justify cost and if it had other uses.


I’ve done it all. Vacuvin pumping til my shoulder hurt, brake bleeder til my hands cramped, nothing was more satisfying than the first time I sucked the CO2 out of a carboy of wine in a few minutes.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 7, 2021)

They are called “universal” carboy bungs. They do not seem to seal as well as rubber so I do not use them long term.
Being universal put em right side up in a carboy, put em in 1.5L bottles up side down, remove the center for more space, I will put one on a carpet vacuum for a low pressure high volume vacuum, I hooked one to a pump and suck the VacuVin rather than hand pumping, , , , , and there are more uses yet to be discovered


WillShill said:


> Hi have seen these for sale and have never seen them on a carboy, don’t want to sound stupid, which way do they fit on top of carboy.


----------



## Scooter68 (Mar 7, 2021)

All of the universal bungs I have used seem to be working fine. I can see the results of barometric pressure changes in the airlock so if it is leaking it's a mighty tiny leak for me.


----------



## WillShill (Mar 8, 2021)

Johnd said:


> I’ve done it all. Vacuvin pumping til my shoulder hurt, brake bleeder til my hands cramped, nothing was more satisfying than the first time I sucked the CO2 out of a carboy of wine in a few minutes.


Well spill the beans,


----------



## heatherd (Mar 8, 2021)

I use time and test for gas by tasting the wine. There's also a test you can do where you shake the wine in a bottle with your thumb over it, and if there's suction there's gas.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 8, 2021)

*Question for the group* = Has anyone else have able to remove CO2 with as little as 5 in hg ( other than Rice_Guy) pulling a straight vacuum in a carboy ?

I have noticed in my years of experience, that it needs to be around 12-14 in hg (depending on temp and other factors) - I do see how you can vacuum rack and the removal of CO2 - while holding and maintaining a steady vacuum around 5 in hg or more. The Allinone can do this because of the LPM it produces and the vacuum it can pull safely. This is why I came up with the Headspace Eliminators - to help others degass there wine safer and easier.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 8, 2021)

HUMM? ,,, the bulb you put on the head space eliminator pulls in at 4 to 5 inches Hg (gives a positive vacuum test).


vacuumpumpman said:


> *Question for the group* = Has anyone else have able to remove CO2 with as little as 5 in hg ( other than Rice_Guy) pulling a straight vacuum in a carboy ?
> 
> I have noticed in my years of experience, that it needs to be around 12-14 in hg (depending on temp and other factors) - I do see how you can vacuum rack and the removal of CO2 - while holding and maintaining a steady vacuum around 5 in hg or more. The Allinone can do this because of the LPM it produces and the vacuum it can pull safely. This is why I came up with the Headspace Eliminators - to help others degass there wine safer and easier.


[/QUOTE]
ie above when defining a good enough job degassing it is saying *”if your head space eliminator bulb holds in for 30 minutes it is good enough that residual gas won’t cause a problem for taste/ bottling/ etc”* what I have seen is if it holds 5 inches Hg for 30 minutes (a time function reflecting the whole carboy) it will also pull 25 inches Hg without serious bubbling (a high energy zero time function concentrated on the surface)


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 8, 2021)

The bulb should not deflate till it reaches approx 10 in hg (when new)

This is what I tell my customers =
When using the headspace eliminator - don't let the pump run longer than 1 minute. The bulb is supposed to be collapsed - that tells you that you have vacuum in your carboy, it will start removing Co2 at 14 in hg and the pump will go down to approx 24 in hg. It will continually will remove CO2 after you shut off the pump and cover the 1 way check valve. *This will continue until it reaches 14 in hg and stop pulling Co2* but the headspace is being protected by vacuum and CO2 to protect your wine. It is best to reapply the vacuum to help in the degassing procedure.

I wanted to make this clear for those thinking that a small sampling vacuum pump producing 4-5 in hg will degass their wine - IMHO = IT WILL NOT -
But I decided to ask that question to the Overall Group


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 8, 2021)

I don't measure the amount of vacuum I pull. I just rack the normal four or five times with my allinonewinepump and i don't have any CO2 left. And then and only then, do I consider not topping up and using a headspace eliminator. Prior to that I top up.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 8, 2021)

If i wanted to measure the vacuum pulled in my carboys, demi’s, and jugs , what’s the exact gauge i’d need to purchase?

There’s so many different types, ranges, oil filled, varying connections, positive pressure only (psi) vacuum hg only, both negative & positive etc etc. 

would -30 to +30 be an ideal gauge and any extra connection pieces needed? If not then can someone just tell me what i should buy- I’m not looking for a lesson, just some direction. thanks


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 8, 2021)

Ajmassa said:


> If i wanted to measure the vacuum pulled in my carboys, demi’s, and jugs , what’s the exact gauge i’d need to purchase?
> 
> There’s so many different types, ranges, oil filled, varying connections, positive pressure only (psi) vacuum hg only, both negative & positive etc etc.
> 
> would -30 to +30 be an ideal gauge and any extra connection pieces needed? If not then can someone just tell me what i should buy- I’m not looking for a lesson, just some direction. thanks



There is really no need to put an inline vacuum gauge - just keep doing what you have been doing - KISS = KEEP IT SIMPLE SILLY


----------



## wineview (Mar 8, 2021)

All really good ideas. Thank you. I’ve watched multiple videos on degassing with a pump. Here is my problem with that method. In order for it to work the carboy cannot be full. My carboys are within one inch of the neck and I would rather not have to siphon a bit out to accomplish the task. It also seemed that most of the videos if not all, degassed as soon as primary fermentation was finished. My wine has been in secondary for more than five months and racked twice with a dose of kmeta. So my plan is to degass in a bucket a week before bottling probably six months from now. I also learned that temp plays an important role. Does anyone see any problems with this plan that I am not seeing? I just purchased a new wine whip from smartwinemaking.com. It’s all stainless with two chains on the end of the rod to be used with a drill. Also nice to own for those spur of the moment Medieval parties.


----------



## RickD (Mar 8, 2021)

Ajmassa said:


> If i wanted to measure the vacuum pulled in my carboys, demi’s, and jugs , what’s the exact gauge i’d need to purchase?
> 
> There’s so many different types, ranges, oil filled, varying connections, positive pressure only (psi) vacuum hg only, both negative & positive etc etc.
> 
> would -30 to +30 be an ideal gauge and any extra connection pieces needed? If not then can someone just tell me what i should buy- I’m not looking for a lesson, just some direction. thanks



I put this one on my AIO just for reference so I had at least some idea how much vacuum the pump was pulling: Amazon.com: DuraChoice 2" Utility Vacuum Pressure Gauge, WOG, 1/4" NPT Lwr Mount, 30Hg/30PSI GSAD2012-V30UPD, OEM: Home Improvement . This one is not oil filled because I didn't want to spend that much. Oil-filled can help dampen needle vibration.

This shows an alternative:


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 8, 2021)

* @Ajmassa , the oil filled gauges I have used were on liquid systems as milk or oil pumping lines, there is a stainless diaphragm which flexes conveying pressure which is not the best for measuring an atmosphere. A good vacuum gague for an atmosphere based system is the less expensive brass tube. If properly installed on the top of a carboy or after the AI1 trap it should *never* get wet. @RickD picked out a suitable one at $7.29, the one googled below is $4.66, it has 1/4 NPT brass thread to which I add a brass tubing connector from the hardware store,, and this has to be sealed with pipe dope or yellow Teflon gas tape.








Zoro Select Vacuum Gauge, Test, 1-1/2 In 4FLP6 | Zoro


Order Zoro Select Vacuum Gauge, Test, 1-1/2 In, 4FLP6 at Zoro.com. Great prices & free shipping on orders over $50 when you sign in or sign up for an account.




www.zoro.com




For the US market 0 to 30 inches of mercury is standard, a second scale is also standard as KpA for reading metric
* the original post from @wineview was asking how long does degassing using *atmospheric* pressure take? We seem to be off question a bit, *I/ we do not have to use vacuum to degas*, vacuum is just another excuse for a toy, ,,, and I have periodically posted I like toys so I have several types of vacuum including a 110 volt AC system pump. ,,, the hand pump will do as well just more work.
* I also degas a full carboy like @wineview and he is correct about foam pulling back into to the trap. I have done it, make sure to keep it out of your pump! Steve above wants 14 inches vacuum? well it seems “God would degas at zero inches Hg, either we don’t have patience or we needed an excuse to collect toys”. ,,, To _make the toy work_ with a full carboy I will pulse on and off at low vacuum as five inches Hg. Eventually I can ignore it and let it spin at 25 inches (out of a potential 30). I will achieve a lower residual CO2 than God using zero inches Hg. ,,,, For all of us, using a floor corker anything better than zero inches Hg is overkill


* Rice Guy likes toys so he has a vacuum corking tool. Vacuuming the ullage out makes it obvious that some dissolved CO2 is normal, ,,, and it doesn’t hurt the wine, potentially a little CO2 reduces the oxygen in my ullage which stops bottle shock from happening. ,,,
Most small local wineries have more CO2  than I do after pulsing five inches Hg for an hour.
Seems a little CO2 isn’t that critical for making commercial wine, ,,
again this gets to post number 6 with the definition, GOOD ENOUGH is the wine will maintain a few inches Hg for half an hour.


----------



## KCCam (Mar 8, 2021)

vacuumpumpman said:


> The bulb should not deflate till it reaches approx 10 in hg (when new)
> 
> This is what I tell my customers =
> When using the headspace eliminator - don't let the pump run longer than 1 minute. The bulb is supposed to be collapsed - that tells you that you have vacuum in your carboy, it will start removing Co2 at 14 in hg and the pump will go down to approx 24 in hg. It will continually will remove CO2 after you shut off the pump and cover the 1 way check valve. *This will continue until it reaches 14 in hg and stop pulling Co2* but the headspace is being protected by vacuum and CO2 to protect your wine. It is best to reapply the vacuum to help in the degassing procedure.
> ...


Here's my take on it, purely from how I understand the science. CO2 in solution is an equilibrium based on the partial pressure of CO2 in the air space above the liquid, temperature, and time. Even with NO vacuum, any liquid will reach equilibrium eventually. Agitation increases the rate. Since a vacuum decreases the partial pressure of CO2 above the wine, even 1" Hg vacuum will remove more CO2 than is possible at atmospheric pressure at the same temperature. The higher the amount of vacuum, the less CO2 that can remain in solution, and the higher the rate that excess CO2 comes out of solution. There's no single number. A perfect vacuum will not allow ANY gas in solution, will boil off ANY liquid, and will remove ALL gas, period. Without a perfect vacuum, theoretically there will always be some CO2 dissolved, assuming there is CO2 in the headspace. And I've read that you don't want to remove ALL the CO2 anyway. The goal, in my mind, is to reduce the CO2 to some point below saturation, but not too far below it. At that point there are no bubbles to produce turbulence that prevents clearing. 22" vacuum will remove much more CO2 than necessary, but will do so quickly. 14" is a good compromise. It removes a lot of CO2 (maybe too much) very quickly. 5" vacuum takes longer, but prevents you from overdoing it. If you have the time, forget the vacuum. If you want it done quick, use a tool to improve the efficiency. (Uh, I object to the term "toy." It's a tool.)


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 8, 2021)

RickD said:


> I put this one on my AIO just for reference so I had at least some idea how much vacuum the pump was pulling: Amazon.com: DuraChoice 2" Utility Vacuum Pressure Gauge, WOG, 1/4" NPT Lwr Mount, 30Hg/30PSI GSAD2012-V30UPD, OEM: Home Improvement . This one is not oil filled because I didn't want to spend that much. Oil-filled can help dampen needle vibration.
> 
> This shows an alternative:
> View attachment 72353


nice. thanks. that’s the exact one i was leaning towards too.



vacuumpumpman said:


> There is really no need to put an inline vacuum gauge - just keep doing what you have been doing - KISS = KEEP IT SIMPLE SILLY



Agree. Im all about k.i.s.s. I have no real intention here tbh. Plus I don’t intentionally degas ever. I like the co2 for protection. Just been meaning to get myself one for a while. If you think i’m trying to get all technical full on nerding-out riceguy mythbusters style you are mistaken lol.

And there’s been plenty of things I utilize despite not necessarily _needing—_a stopcock burette & stand, a refractometer etc. Then again some others collect dust— vinometer, bottling wand, my PET carboys etc etc. A vacuum gauge may come in handy one day. ordering one now.

** appreciate the detailed reply @Rice_Guy


----------



## KCCam (Mar 8, 2021)

Ajmassa said:


> A vacuum gauge may come in handy one day. ordering one now.


Personally, I much prefer a gauge showing how much vacuum there is than JUST a yes/no indication. The bulb is handy because you can see it across the room, but who would be happy with a weather report saying it's "too hot" or "not hot enough"? I want to know HOW hot. Well, I live in Canada, so change that to how COLD! Speaking of which, it's 27°F out there right now. Time to break out the SHORTS!!! And the sunscreen.


----------



## bstnh1 (Mar 9, 2021)

heatherd said:


> I use time and test for gas by tasting the wine. There's also a test you can do where you shake the wine in a bottle with your thumb over it, and if there's suction there's gas.


I believe you mean if there's pressure, there's gas.


----------



## BMarNJ (Mar 9, 2021)

For those who use a Vacuvin hand pump, these carboy tops work well. The Vacuvin cork fits nicely over the larger opening, no alteration neeeded.


----------



## Dom Lausic (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey All! Has anyone degassed using the Enolmatic Bottle Filler? I see mention of the All In One WIne Pump. But wanted to know if the Enolmatic would work?? I'm not much of an engineer in this regard.......


----------



## KCCam (Mar 23, 2021)

Dom Lausic said:


> Hey All! Has anyone degassed using the Enolmatic Bottle Filler? I see mention of the All In One WIne Pump. But wanted to know if the Enolmatic would work?? I'm not much of an engineer in this regard.......


According to the description, it can pull wine from 4 m below an empty bottle. That indicates a vacuum of over 11.5” Hg, which is about half as much vacuum as the AIO can pull, plenty enough to speed up degassing I would think. My only caution is that the system may not be designed for the possibility of a large amount of foam being sucked into the vacuum hose. ANY liquid that gets sucked into the pump could damage it. The Enolmatic cautions about use with sugary liquids requiring a special filter to protect the pump. Make sure the vacuum hose leading directly to the pump is sucking air out of a separate “overflow” chamber from the top, and that the hose from the carboy would deliver any liquid or foam into the overflow chamber some distance below the top. Look at a picture of the AIO setup to see what I mean.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 23, 2021)

a year will degas anything I've ever made, and as mentioned above some type vacuum will greatly speed up degassing
Dawg


----------

